# salary package.. Abu dhabi Need help please



## DYLANJAMAL

Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me

I have been offered a job in Khalifa Univ. in Abudhabi in teaching... I have Ph.D with 10 years experience and currently working in Canada...where I got me degree..
the following is the detail of the offer: but I have no idea how good/bad it is:

Basic Salary 15,125/month
Other Allowances 11,225/month
Total salary : 26,350/month

In addition to the above, I will be provided the following:

1) Yearly return Business class tickets for self, wife and up to 4 children below 21 years of age to home city.
2) Group Medical insurance for self and Family
3) Annual Leave of 45 calendar days
4) Education Allowance within a maximum of Dhs. 54,000/p.a. (Dhs. 18,000/-*3) for children between the age of 3.5 to 21 years
5) End of service benefits – one month basic subject to a minimum of one year’s service

I have two kids (2 and 5 years...) and my wife is not working right now...
(is there room for negotiation here in Uae?)
I really appreciate your help...
thank you...
Dylan


----------



## klaus3974

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
> 
> I have been offered a job in Khalifa Univ. in Abudhabi in teaching... I have Ph.D with 10 years experience and currently working in Canada...where I got me degree..
> the following is the detail of the offer: but I have no idea how good/bad it is:
> 
> Basic Salary 15,125/month
> Other Allowances 11,225/month
> Total salary : 26,350/month
> 
> In addition to the above, I will be provided the following:
> 
> 1) Yearly return Business class tickets for self, wife and up to 4 children below 21 years of age to home city.
> 2) Group Medical insurance for self and Family
> 3) Annual Leave of 45 calendar days
> 4) Education Allowance within a maximum of Dhs. 54,000/p.a. (Dhs. 18,000/-*3) for children between the age of 3.5 to 21 years
> 5) End of service benefits – one month basic subject to a minimum of one year’s service
> 
> I have two kids (2 and 5 years...) and my wife is not working right now...
> (is there room for negotiation here in Uae?)
> I really appreciate your help...
> thank you...
> Dylan


Hi Dylan,

I am sorry to bring you bad news but it would be impossible to live with that money in AD with a family. A Villa with 3 bedroom will cost you at least 250K dirhams per year outside the Island.... so go figure. If you get that same salary plus housing you could make it but still will be very tight. The education allowance is not enough.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

klaus3974 said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> I am sorry to bring you bad news but it would be impossible to live with that money in AD with a family. A Villa with 3 bedroom will cost you at least 250K dirhams per year outside the Island.... so go figure. If you get that same salary plus housing you could make it but still will be very tight. The education allowance is not enough.




Thank you for the info.... I am really surprised how the employer (univ.) expect somebody to accept the offer if getting 3B Villa costs that much in the city...
(the employer is not realistic at all in giving the offer....!!!)
do you have a rough idea how much education allowance costs in AB...
again thanks for the help

Dylan


----------



## klaus3974

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Thank you for the info.... I am really surprised how the employer (univ.) expect somebody to accept the offer if getting 3B Villa costs that much in the city...
> (the employer is not realistic at all in giving the offer....!!!)
> do you have a rough idea how much education allowance costs in AB...
> again thanks for the help
> 
> Dylan


Most universities provide housing but Abu Dhabi is a mess wrt housing. One possibility is to live in Dubai Marina or the Garden in Dubai and commute to AD but it takes more than one hour. In that case you would be looking at 130-180K per year for a 3 bed apartment so you will still very short. Are you sure they do not provide you with housing? It is very strange they provide you with business tickets but with such a low salary (or lack of housing). For instance an assistant professor at Al Ain or Sharjah would get an apartment plus 20-25K per month. I do remember some old thread in this forum abour assistant professor packages. Try to do a search.


----------



## adywicaksono

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
> 
> I have been offered a job in Khalifa Univ. in Abudhabi in teaching... I have Ph.D with 10 years experience and currently working in Canada...where I got me degree..
> the following is the detail of the offer: but I have no idea how good/bad it is:
> 
> Basic Salary 15,125/month
> Other Allowances 11,225/month
> Total salary : 26,350/month
> 
> In addition to the above, I will be provided the following:
> 
> 1) Yearly return Business class tickets for self, wife and up to 4 children below 21 years of age to home city.
> 2) Group Medical insurance for self and Family
> 3) Annual Leave of 45 calendar days
> 4) Education Allowance within a maximum of Dhs. 54,000/p.a. (Dhs. 18,000/-*3) for children between the age of 3.5 to 21 years
> 5) End of service benefits – one month basic subject to a minimum of one year’s service
> 
> I have two kids (2 and 5 years...) and my wife is not working right now...
> (is there room for negotiation here in Uae?)
> I really appreciate your help...
> thank you...
> Dylan


See this article Dylan

Gulfnews: Rents in Abu Dhabi stay strong

You will struggle with housing (1 bedroom average at 170K/year) 
Ask full or bigger housing allowance that suitable for your family, paid in front (as normally your landlord will ask to pay in front for whole year).

Otherwise, that salary is not good enough for u


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

than you for the info. The article gave a good picture re/housing in the city...
right now I am negotiating on the Housing part allowance with them and double checked with the univ. they told me the univ does not provide housing and according to the HR of univ. to get a place for a family of 4 would take from 100K to 200K (which I and all of us do not agree on...)
Thank you again
Dylan


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

Hello every one,,,
I still needed your input into my request of help...
some body from UAE called me today, said that rent is decreased 15 to even 30% in abudabi...
Do you think this is correct??

I was able to get (some extra) 17K for trhe basic salary (after negotiation) but Univ. did not want to give higher than 11K for housing+transportation and the same amount for kids education (54K per year.... I have 2 and 5 year kids.... and I would put them in American or Canadian school.... )
any thoughts please..
my current annual salary in Canada now is 55K canadian dollars....
many thanks..


----------



## fortune

Hello Jamal,

You are making 55K in Canada and i am sure that with 2 kids, mortgage and other misc expenses you will not be saving anything. You may see the same in UAE. What i heard is that schooling is expensive and again its your prefernce where you want your kids to study.

For the first year or so try getting an apartment instead of big houses. Though they are tempting but for the first year going low will help and encourage you. Your kids are 2 years and 5 so i think this age will help you adjust in Abu Dhabi.

The good sign is that atleast people are getting jobs. So thats a good start of 2010.

Besides your job i dont know if you will be allowed to provide tuition services. It is another way of making some extra money.

Good Luck my friend.

Ali






DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hello every one,,,
> I still needed your input into my request of help...
> some body from UAE called me today, said that rent is decreased 15 to even 30% in abudabi...
> Do you think this is correct??
> 
> I was able to get (some extra) 17K for trhe basic salary (after negotiation) but Univ. did not want to give higher than 11K for housing+transportation and the same amount for kids education (54K per year.... I have 2 and 5 year kids.... and I would put them in American or Canadian school.... )
> any thoughts please..
> my current annual salary in Canada now is 55K canadian dollars....
> many thanks..


----------



## mrbig

Ok fortune, settle down. Its great you want to help, but diggin up these old posts isnt the way to do it.


----------



## Elphaba

mrbig said:


> Ok fortune, settle down. Its great you want to help, but diggin up these old posts isnt the way to do it.


I agree. Bumping up posts from month ago is rather pointless and clogs up the board. Please stop fortune.

Thank you

-


----------



## john stead

Dubai marina you can get a spacous 3 bed appt for 150k or less but the landlord will want payment over 2-4 cheques. Ask if employer will fund and deduct from salary. From there Jum college will be local and schooling 50k each, again payment in advance needed so be careful. Khalifa university is 40 min drive....all living and general expense much easier and cheaper in dubai compared to AD...john


----------



## sheikhspeare

Hi
I live in the UAE and I would say this is a reasonable offer.
Many think that the streets here are paved in gold.....they are not and the global financial crisis has hit just as hard here as anywhere else.
I would'nt bother trying to negotiate as there are people queing to get out here for the reasons i mentioned above.The one thing you should be wary of is the length of your contract......many have come only to be told that they are not required just a few months later.This will not be a job for life but it is an experience not to be missed.
Will you get an allowance for furniture?Do they provide accomodation? Rents are extremely high in AD due to the lack of available accomodation. other emirates are cheaper to live in.
The cost of living here has now become quite high compared to 4 years ago when I first came but it is a good standard of living and there is a lot to be said for waking to a blue sky every morning.
I hope this has been helpful and wish you very much luck and success







DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
> 
> I have been offered a job in Khalifa Univ. in Abudhabi in teaching... I have Ph.D with 10 years experience and currently working in Canada...where I got me degree..
> the following is the detail of the offer: but I have no idea how good/bad it is:
> 
> Basic Salary 15,125/month
> Other Allowances 11,225/month
> Total salary : 26,350/month
> 
> In addition to the above, I will be provided the following:
> 
> 1) Yearly return Business class tickets for self, wife and up to 4 children below 21 years of age to home city.
> 2) Group Medical insurance for self and Family
> 3) Annual Leave of 45 calendar days
> 4) Education Allowance within a maximum of Dhs. 54,000/p.a. (Dhs. 18,000/-*3) for children between the age of 3.5 to 21 years
> 5) End of service benefits – one month basic subject to a minimum of one year’s service
> 
> I have two kids (2 and 5 years...) and my wife is not working right now...
> (is there room for negotiation here in Uae?)
> I really appreciate your help...
> thank you...
> Dylan


----------



## Nafi

your salary is actually good. but depends on your lifestyle. the allowances the university gives is really good.


----------



## 4drsupra

...guys this thread was from a year ago...lol...


----------



## john stead

Dylan,
For your qualifications they are not offering enough. Yes get the schooling added but you will need 40k each for young Juniors education=120k The salary should be 30k plus per month. Housing allowance circa 140k for AD; and there will be gratuity and flights to comply with UAE labour law. Employers have to provide these "benefits" so although useful, not technically a true benefit.
October 2011.
John


----------



## curious21

Hi Good Guys,

I am about to start negotiations with Khalifa University as an Assistant Professor, please what should I ask for in Basic salary + allowance in January, 2012?


----------



## Jynxgirl

curious21 said:


> Hi Good Guys,
> 
> I am about to start negotiations with Khalifa University as an Assistant Professor, please what should I ask for in Basic salary + allowance in January, 2012?


More then what you get now back home, plus they should pay for accomodations and health coverage. If you have kids, then education costs covered. Family flights covered. 

How much more is up to you. I would say about 30% more but seems british people are starting to be willing to come to the middle east for the same similar income as back home :confused2::confused2::confused2: Quite silly but :confused2:


----------



## FItOutGuy

Jynxgirl said:


> More then what you get now back home, plus they should pay for accomodations and health coverage. If you have kids, then education costs covered. Family flights covered.
> 
> How much more is up to you. I would say about 30% more but seems british people are starting to be willing to come to the middle east for the same similar income as back home :confused2::confused2::confused2: Quite silly but :confused2:


It's not silly if you knew how tough it is in the UK right now.


----------



## curious21

Jynxgirl said:


> More then what you get now back home, plus they should pay for accomodations and health coverage. If you have kids, then education costs covered. Family flights covered.
> 
> How much more is up to you. I would say about 30% more but seems british people are starting to be willing to come to the middle east for the same similar income as back home :confused2::confused2::confused2: Quite silly but :confused2:


Hey,

I am doing a post doc in the USA where I am earning $60,000 pa plus health insurance. My post is to inquire on the current salary + basic for an assistant professor at KUSTAR so that I can compare and get ready ...:juggle:


----------



## spikoi

I have been interviewed at KUSTAR as Project Supervisor.

Expecting my package soon. Any idea about basic and allowances for that post ?


----------



## Lakshmi1

*Job*

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have completed my PhD from UK and have teaching experience of about 5 years. Looking for teaching job in university in Abudhai, dubai. Please let me know the job website.

Thanks
DD


----------



## hiranmayee

*Is this a good offer?*

I just got an offer in abu dhabi as an assistant professor
they offered me the following per month
Basic salary 24544 AED
Housing 14400 AED 
Transport 1200 AED
Total of 40144AED per month 
and furniture allowance of 30000AED
Is this a good offer? or am I going to struggle?
I am single . Am an associate prof in the US making 75K for 9 months.


----------



## kevinthegulf

Whether or not its a good offer for that Job i do not know.
However you will have a very nice life with the package as a single man and should be able to save a fair bit.
Housing is more than ample, and use that to top up the car allowance. Furniture allowance pretty good, One thing to bear in mind is that usually the rent is one cheque, so see if you get a lump sum for housing or monthly


----------



## hiranmayee

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for your prompt reply


----------



## Huddsfella

Hi Hiranmayee, how long did the application and recruitment process take from start to finish?


----------



## hiranmayee

*less than a month*

I sent my application in on Nov 27th. got interviewed via skype on Dec 14th , got an offer dec 20th.


----------



## Huddsfella

Thank you very much, I wish you good luck.
Hope you have a merry xmas and a happy new year. 
Seems like a good offer you have there.

Regards,


----------



## irshanars

I had applied In Khalifa University? Do they conduct interview over skype?


----------



## yestee

Hello Dr.Hiranmayee

May i ask in University have you been offered this position ? 

Just collecting information about payscales in different Universities accross Abudhabi.

Thnakyou in advance for the inputs.


----------



## LesFroggitts

yestee said:


> Hello Dr.Hiranmayee
> 
> May i ask in University have you been offered this position ?
> 
> Just collecting information about payscales in different Universities accross Abudhabi.
> 
> Thnakyou in advance for the inputs.


I doubt you'll get a response from that user, they've not been on this site since 2014 !


----------



## djstorm1987

Jobs with this high amount of salary has become rare these days.


----------

